# Opinions: Major Skin Issue (ugly pic)



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Max has something similiar to this right now actually! I go see the vet tomorrow so I am of no help, but many members have suggested staph for me. My post was just today "nasty rash" in the heath threads. Check out the pics and tell me if it looks at all familiar to what you have going on!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG! I don't know how I missed your thread! I searched and searched this forum.

So yes, it does look similar. Wait, let me go look some more.....


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He has had this type of "rash" before and it went away with antibiotics, a medicated bath and limited ingredient diet. But all of a sudden BAM. I noticed it today while grooming him. We went to the dog park on Tuesday and he played in some pretty nasty mud, and I am hoping it is just something that can be fixed righ tup with some shampoo and meds again! 
The poor guy is miserable! licking and rubbing, and now his eyes are puffy and itchy. I gave him some benedryl, and that helped his eyes, so I am thinking that not only did he play in the mud, he also ate the kitties food (the broken dish on the floor was my proof) and that casued his eye issues and the two are not related... 

Do you have other syptoms aside from the itchy bumps?


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

So yes, absolutely your 3rd and 4th pictures look like what my Ziggy has. However, maybe it's just your pictures but yours look a little more "wet" than mine?

My vet is treating this as a staph infection but says that it is definitely secondary to something else that made Ziggy scratch. The trauma from the scratching allowed the naturally occuring staph to get under his skin and proliferate causing the infection (pyoderma). The hard part will be finding out what made him scratch in the first place (atopy).

I can't wait to read what you find out tomorrow. I'd be very interested and it would almost be like a second opinion!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

GRZ said:


> I'm hoping someone, somewhere has seen this before.
> 
> It started as a couple of small raised, irregularly round, whitish dry bumps in Ziggy's groin and then it turned into this majorly itchy mess (this is a pic of his right groin. he also has lesions in his left groin, in the soft spot below his sternum, at the base of his tail near his anus and I found a single spot under his ribcage on his left side):
> 
> ...


No clue what it might be other than an allergy.
I am trying a shampoo that was recommended to me called pyoben by virbac. My sister's vet told her to get it for her dogs skin allergies. Bailey is also on the antihistimine hydroxyzine. When things get really bad with her skin I have to use genesis spray by virbac (perscription). It is a topical steroid so I only use it when necessary and I try ti use it as sparingly as possible. Not sure if any of this helps. Good luck and let me know how things progress.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking it was the mud, or allergies or a mixture of both? I will sure let you know what the vet says tomorrow and what treatment is! I hope it will help! 

One member suggested probiotics to boost the immune system and I am going to try that to see if it helps at all with this rash. It's the second time in 2 months I have seen it! Nasty stuff!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Btw, other behaviors Ziggy was having was chewing on his paws and legs and shaking his head (ears are fine). He also had a yellow discharge coming from the tip of his penis. Definitely an infection there.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm thinking probiotics as well not only to boost the immune system but because of the antibiotics that usually kills normal gut flora.

That's all we need now eh? Diarrhea too? LOL!

Oh man, I can only laugh.

Good luck to you tomorrow. I can truly say I know what you're going through.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Try some Omega 3 and 6 as well. My vet recommended this to help the skin.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Allan's Girl said:


> No clue what it might be other than an allergy.
> I am trying a shampoo that was recommended to me called pyoben by virbac. My sister's vet told her to get it for her dogs skin allergies. Bailey is also on the antihistimine hydroxyzine. When things get really bad with her skin I have to use genesis spray by virbac (perscription). It is a topical steroid so I only use it when necessary and I try ti use it as sparingly as possible. Not sure if any of this helps. Good luck and let me know how things progress.


Thanks! At this time the vet wants me to stay away from products other that water and a clean cloth. He doesn't want me to give a bath yet as sometimes baths can make infections spread if there is pus involved.

I'm definitely going to make note of the brands you suggest though. My Ziggy will _eventually_ get a bath!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Max has the nasty yellow discharge too!! He isn't shaking his head or licking his paws, but his back must itch something awful! When I pet him he grunts and licks the air. 

I will for sure let you know what the vet says! Max and Ziggy seem to have a lot of the same stuff going on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont have any advice but wanted to say I hope you can get to the bottom of this. It looks like it really hurts. Give him a big hug and kiss


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

GRZ said:


> Try some Omega 3 and 6 as well. My vet recommended this to help the skin.


 
Is that a food supplement? like an oil or powder?


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, it's a food supplement. You can get the omega complex in capsules (oil filled), powder or just plain oil that you spray or squirt from a bottle.

I bought the capsules and give one, once a day.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> but his back must itch something awful! When I pet him he grunts and licks the air.


Oh poor baby. 

I hope he gets some relief tomorrow!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

FYI, about the yellow stuff on the penis - if it's a yellowish white, it's a normal boy thing called smegma, "a normal discharge of "mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells that develops between their penis and foreskin that often lessens after neutering." You often see it when the boys are licking that area a lot (disturbing their "bits" so to speak) which sounds like would be happening if they have these itchy bumps in the groin area.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Looks like the Fire Crotch! My vet called it a bacterial infection. Antibiotics and NO SCRATCHING... so you might need the cone for a while.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, we also got a spray from the vet to put on it that was supposed to help the itching.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Celeigh said:


> FYI, about the yellow stuff on the penis - if it's a yellowish white, it's a normal boy thing called smegma, "a normal discharge of "mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells that develops between their penis and foreskin that often lessens after neutering." You often see it when the boys are licking that area a lot (disturbing their "bits" so to speak) which sounds like would be happening if they have these itchy bumps in the groin area.


 
Max has already been fixed and his yellow discharge is a sickly yellow greenish color. He hasn't been licking in that area at all even though part of the rash is there, he licks his paws and his back! His whole body is covered in that rash, but it is worse in his "armpits" and belly. 

That is a good bit of info to know though for Leonidas! =)


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you considered putting him on a low-complexity, low-allergen food?

California Natural was made for this sort of thing...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, a slight yellow or greenish/yellow discharge from the tip of the male's penis is normal. (Yes, Hank, I'm referring to DOGS).




GRZ said:


> Btw, other behaviors Ziggy was having was chewing on his paws and legs and shaking his head (ears are fine). He also had a yellow discharge coming from the tip of his penis. Definitely an infection there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope I don't sound like a broken record, but I HIGHLY recommend the Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo. Our springer rescue, Cody, had not only AIHA but terribly infected, nasty skin compounded by his auto-immune issues. He was on antibiotics and I was bathing him every few days with the Micro-Tek. It worked wonders. I still use it on all my crew once a week as our only shampoo and they have wonderful skin and coats. www.eqyss.com


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> FYI, about the yellow stuff on the penis - if it's a yellowish white, it's a normal boy thing called smegma, "a normal discharge of "mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells that develops between their penis and foreskin that often lessens after neutering."


This is what I thought this discharge was too. He's had it for a while so I wasn't really concerned, but the vet said infection. I will definitely clarify this on my next visit.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Have you considered putting him on a low-complexity, low-allergen food?
> 
> California Natural was made for this sort of thing...


Absolutely. As soon as we get this infection cleared up we will starting trying to figure out what caused the itchiness in the first place.

On a side note - I totally and completely trust this vet. He specializes in dermatology and has been doing it for over 30 years! He expects pretty strict compliance on my part and so that's what I'll do.

Today, Ziggy's groin and other areas look MUCH better! Not so inflammed. Yippee! I received an email from the vet this morning and he wants me to bring the Zigster back in on Monday so we can plan the next steps. One of my biggest concerns is that we need to figure out whats going on before it's time to get my puppy neutered. With skin issues it's kinda scary thinking about cutting through the skin and opening up places for out of control bacteria to enter even deeper into his body.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Totally a staph infection, probably from allergies. Abby gets great relief from a spray called Lido-Med by Biogroom (you can order it on the web). And Chlorhexiderm (RX) for a shampoo.

Good luck, the antibiotics will clear it up short term, but you need to find the source. We did the whole skin testing thing and Abby had shots for two years, but is just now finding relief with Atopica.


----------



## awhitecloud (Apr 26, 2009)

*skin rash*

Mine had something that looked a lot like that and the vet told us she had an skin infection and put her on antibiotics. It worked but ever few months it seems to come back so I ahve changed her shampoo and it is not around now?

Just my 3 cents,

awhitecloud


----------



## wangje (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope everyone's puppy has recovered since there's no more posting here. However, I would really appreciate if someone can post a follow up, because it seems that Mango is having similar problem. 

We brought Mango to vet twice. The first time Vet gave a shot and oral medication to Mango. The 2nd time, only the oral medication. The symptoms goes away right after both visits, but comes back 4 weeks later. Mango lost appetite after re-occurrence of the problem :-(

The vet insists that it's most likely flea allergic, but we followed the treatments instruction. Apply flea medication & bi-weekly shampoo. We also changed the food and shampoo, but problem comes back. I hope to find the solution online.

If anyone has any idea, please kindly e-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG! This is exactly how Murphy's fresh sores look. They later turn all scabby and flakey. I just posted today, and then we went to the vet. (my post- Sores and Scabs).
The first thing the vet said was, "have you had your lawn treated within the past week?" Just like that, he instantly recognized the problem. Maybe that is because of the area that I live, but I just wanted to mention it just in case it relates to anyone else's situation. He also administered a shot for itching and cephalexin. 
He told me that their belly is as sensitive as a baby's skin,and to keep that in mind before letting him be exposed to anything. (eg. if it's not good for baby, it's not good for puppy/dog). 
Also, he said that it only takes a small amount of lawn chemicals to cause this reaction. It can just get on their paws, and then they scratch. Before you know it, the rash spreads everywhere. Just wanted to add this for others to consider.
Hope all of our dogs get better soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Like akinr said it might be from the yard or it could be from the carpet or flooring with the type of cleaner you use. On my tile, I use water and vinegar and just water with a towel on my wood floors. The pups dont really go on my carpet. 

When you say oral medication what kind of meds are given?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I just wanted to update here for the new member! Maximus had this same rash and his was a combination of a staph infection (from playing in mud) and that kicked his severe allergies into overdrive. We switched him to a corn/wheat free diet and he went through a series of allergy shots and medicated baths over the past year and he is doing well!  He still gets itchy every now and then and childrens benedryl, a medicated bath and a blowdry fixes that right up!  

Just talk to your vet! You never know! It could be as simple as antibiotics but it could be something else too!


----------



## wangje (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your response. This time, we didn't take Mango right away to Vet, because, unlike last time, Mango's situation stabilized, and I also want to get myself more educated this time before going to Vet. I really appreciate all your suggestion. They really help. 

BTW, Mango was given anti inflammatory and antibiotic medications.


----------



## bhighley2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*omg Scrathing to death...*

SCABIES or MANGE. I just spent $700.00 on a vet bill only to find out everything baby boy was being treated for and with did not work. Well needless to say I did my own research and figured out he has Mange or some call it dog scabies. DONT FREAK OUT YET> it is not transferable to humans. the animal version is just that the animal version. My dog has been furiously itching. I have never seen anything quite like this. I initially was cussing out the cats for giving him fleas so i put on flea medication , a few weeks passed with no results so i was then cursing out FRONTLINE.... tried a new brand with no results. I finally got down with my shears and all my grooming stuff and decided to investigate myself.... what i found was heartbreaking. under his beautiful long gorgeous coat was a sight to sicken most people it was scaling oozing red sore weeping flaking ...you name it ....i felt terrible and scheduled an emergency vet appt...oh and did i mention stinky, foul, nasty odor. We were seen immediately and given a bunch of meds and sent home....$457.00 first bill.... well 2 weeks later and no changes and he still was ripping himself up continuously all day and night. researched some stuff talked to my breeder and a few friends and figured out what it was SCABIES or as we call it around here MANGE. Called the vet explained to her blah blah blah and $200.00 more here we are on the downhill of recovery... Thank god... It was heartbreaking to see wht my dog was going through.... I will try to post pics so everyone can see what it looks like on a Golden,, if you google it there are great pics but not many up close and personal of goldens with this condition.Feel free to contact me with any questions. My vet did not recognize it and did not see anything under the mic from the scrapings. Hope this helps..


----------

